# Signed Emulators For The Psp



## HateBreed (Jan 31, 2011)

Ok so I got a psp go from a friend.. it's on 6.37.. I just want the emulators.. so far I only have nesterj and a gba emulator through the homebrew loader.. anyone know if there is a working snes or gba emulator for ofw?


----------



## Snailface (Jan 31, 2011)

Running a signed homebrew through hbl will cause it not to work. 

(Run non-signed homebrew with hbl, signed homebrew straight from the xmb.)

The non-signed emus you asked for are in the below link.

http://wololo.net/wagic/2010/07/18/15-essential-homebrews-that-run-on-half-byte-loader/


----------

